# You can find it here ......



## msmofet

A thread to share links to cooking "stuffs" - ingredients such as Oils, Vinegars, Spices and Specialty ingredients (powdered vinegar, powdered wine, powdered cheese, etc.). Or other useful resources.

I have seen people myself included post links for all kinds of great stuff and forget to make note of it then can't find the thread again. 

Please post your favorite sites to purchase foodie goodies. And if possible a brief list of what you can find there (especially if it is out of the ordinary) and any perks.

Here are a few to start:

For spices, herbs and specialty items including powdered cheese and powdered vinegars to name a few among much more. 

*My Spice Sage* - offers free shipping most times and allows you to choose a 1 oz. free sample with most orders.

Distilled White Vinegar Powder
Apple Cider Vinegar Powder 


For powdered wines 

*Spices Etc.*

Wine Powders, Burgundy
Wine Powders, Chablis
Wine Powders, Sherry


----------



## GotGarlic

Spices and some spice blends: www.penzeys.com (except salt, peppercorns and vanilla extract). High quality and they always include a free sample. 

Specialty olive oils and vinegars: www.savortheolive.com


----------



## msmofet

I hope this is the proper forum for this.


----------



## Addie

msmofet said:


> I hope this is the proper forum for this.



Sure looks like it to me.


----------



## expatgirl

Thanks `msmofet......this is a great thread to start.......``````


----------



## expatgirl

and `i will certainly be ordering the vinegar powders!!!


----------



## expatgirl

`now,  y'all don't get mad with me.....but if you're into essential oils, etc., or if you want to buy stuff to make soaps, perfumes,  candles, etc., then `i can also recommend Aromatherapy.com.....they have also the cheapest prices for argan oil, etc......if you want to keep ants out of your mailboxes or off your counters then a cotton ball soaked with clove oil will do the trick......as well as smelling nice and keeping sore gums/tooth at bay until you get to the dentist.......love it!  And lavender oil in your closets and drawers smell wonderful......peppermint oil on your hands will wake you up as well as smell nice......oh, gosh, the list could go on.....


----------



## blissful

msmofet said:


> *Spices Etc.*
> 
> Wine Powders, Burgundy
> Wine Powders, Chablis
> Wine Powders, Sherry



The powdered Burgundy, is just exactly what I need for a substitution for making Beef Bourguignon for a family that chooses not to use alcohol in their foods. Hip hip hooray, that will be easy to pack for when we visit them.


----------



## msmofet

blissful said:


> The powdered Burgundy, is just exactly what I need for a substitution for making Beef Bourguignon for a family that chooses not to use alcohol in their foods. Hip hip hooray, that will be easy to pack for when we visit them.



Glad your happy.


----------



## blissful

msmofet said:


> Glad your happy.


Thank you. I guess I should have said that I'm blissful.


----------



## msmofet

blissful said:


> Thank you. I guess I should have said that I'm blissful.



LOL  I hope this thread makes many people blissful.


----------



## msmofet

If you are looking for something ask here and maybe someone will have a link or a lead to where you can find it.


----------



## expatgirl

i just rejoined this log after a few years....if there are better sites out there, please `i want to know.......thanks.......hugs,,,,,,,,,


----------



## msmofet

I forgot to add that My Spice Sage also has powdered Sriracha. I add that to my special hot blend (my basic AP blend along with chipotle, ghost pepper and chili citrus lime powders).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

This is an excellent resource, I'm going to Sticky it. Thanks MsMofet !


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rick's site suggestion: Buy Spices, Seasonings and Herbs Online | Savory Spice


----------



## RPCookin

Thanks PF, you beat me to the punch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You're Welcome. 

Is there an Asian Market in Fort Collins?  Or do I need to go to Denver?


----------



## CraigC

Here are a couple sources we use.

https://www.oregonmushrooms.com/e-entitylist.aspx?entitytype=Category

Seafood & Catering | Sal's Riverside Seafood & Catering | Kenner, LA


----------



## expatgirl

y'all are great......thanks for the sites.......


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This is an excellent resource, I'm going to Sticky it. Thanks MsMofet !



You're welcome. Sticking is a good idea. 


For some reason my Thanks button isn't working.


----------



## Smokeydoke

I found this saffron at Amazon. It's the best saffron I've had for the price.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, everyone. This will be a really handy place to look up links to some of your favorite resources.  MsM....good idea.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Rick's site suggestion: Buy Spices, Seasonings and Herbs Online | Savory Spice



Thanks to Rick for this site, I've done my second reorder for the excellent and authentic Jamaican Jerk seasoning.
http://www.savoryspiceshop.com/spice-blends/jamaican-jerk-seasoning.html


----------



## msmofet

I just ordered Maple syrup Powdered and Blackstrap Molasses Powdered from Amazon. I am planning on using for BBQ rub and baked beans. I hope it's good.  

Also Burgundy wine powder. I was think of using it in salad dressing to start. 

Anyone have other suggestions for using my new acquisitions?


----------



## msmofet

I also spied butter powder on Amazon. I am thinking maybe mixing butter powder, sriracha powder, vinegar powder and blue cheese powder together for a buffalo seasoning for popcorn, chips, fries etc.


----------



## msmofet

Does anyone know where I can find Carmel powder? I want to add it to my cup of coffee.


----------



## msmofet

No one has a link or a lead where I can purchase powdered caramel? I looked on Amazon but the reviews weren't to good.


----------



## expatgirl

if you find nothing for caramel I would go with brown sugar in a pinch...........


----------



## msmofet

expatgirl said:


> if you find nothing for caramel I would go with brown sugar in a pinch...........



I wanted to make a homemade version of dry caramel coffee creamer for my daughter to take to work for her coffee. I found powdered heavy cream but caramel powder is proving difficult. Maybe I'll switch to dry coconut coffee creamer. I found powdered coconut with good reviews.


----------



## msmofet

My favorite store to buy whole coffee beans and loose tea shut down. 

Does anyone have a link to a site with a wide variety where I can buy these?


----------



## Kayelle

msmofet said:


> My favorite store to buy whole coffee beans and loose tea shut down.
> 
> Does anyone have a link to a site with a wide variety where I can buy these?




Sorry, I don't know the answer MsM. 



I just noticed you have the most realistic Covid kitty mask I've ever seen. Are you selling them?


----------



## Souschef

msmofet said:


> My favorite store to buy whole coffee beans and loose tea shut down.
> 
> Does anyone have a link to a site with a wide variety where I can buy these?




Here is a link for whole beans. They have a great variety
http://sfbaycoffee.com


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We've been getting our whole coffee beans from *Dean's Beans* for about a half-dozen years. Haven't disappointed us yet. The have a very noble business ethic, too, working with the farmers in the coffee growing regions. And when I say "working", Dean goes down to the village and helps the villagers set up fresh water sources, or medical clinics, or schools. Good man. 

They have a pretty quick turn-around on your order, too. They batch-roast each variety of bean every day, roasting only what will fill orders (and any retail) for that day's shipment. I usually order in the wee hours of Monday mornings. In spite of apologizing ahead for "delayed shipments", my 10# box (free shipping with 10#, which amounts to buy 9-get one free) showed up on my porch on Wednesday, our normal two-day turn around. Almost still warm from the roaster!


----------



## msmofet

Thank you for the links. 

I forgot to say we like flavored whole beans. Also loose teas. I really like rosehip and hibiscus loose teas.


----------



## taxlady

msmofet said:


> Thank you for the links.
> 
> I forgot to say we like flavored whole beans. Also loose teas. *I really like rosehip and hibiscus loose teas.*



I think that rosehip and hibiscus tea makes a fabulous, cool drink. I usually have some in the fridge all summer. Thanks for the reminder. I like it with nothing added, not even sugar or honey. If you put enough honey, you can convince most kids that it's red Koolaid. I find that useful for kids who don't want anything that's "good for them".


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I get a slew of email offers from a place called Bean Box and from a place called La Colombe, but seeing I use a Nespresso machine, I have never looked into either one.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

On another note, if you are looking for good quality AP flour and yeast, King Arthur Flour now has flour in 3 pound bags and SAF Red and SAF Gold instant yeast in 16oz vacuum packages.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*msm*, my go-to for teas has been Harney and Sons for years. I got to meet the wonderful John Harney when I made a spontaneous stop at a little shop with a "Tea" sign out front while driving from OH to MA along Route 44. Even though the shop has now moved to Millerton, NY and John Harney is gone, the tea is still outstanding.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> *msm*, my go-to for teas has been Harney and Sons for years. I got to meet the wonderful John Harney when I made a spontaneous stop at a little shop with a "Tea" sign out front while driving from OH to MA along Route 44. Even though the shop has now moved to Millerton, NY and John Harney is gone, the tea is still outstanding.



It is excellent tea, I got it on CG's advice!  Love the stuff and the selection.


----------

